# Ten Commandments of Air Travel



## munirfarhan (Apr 13, 2010)

1. Thou shalt not covet thy neighbor's personal space.
2. Thou shalt not interrupt the in-flight movie.
3. Thou shalt not hide thy telecommunications from the flight attendants.
4. Thou shalt not covet thy neighbor's overhead compartment.
5. Thou shalt not attempt any out-of-chair business during the meal service.
6. Thou shalt not raise the armrest.
7. Thou shalt remember thy close proximity to others, and keep it holy.
8. Thou shalt say please and thank you.
9. Thou shalt be mindful of children.
10. Thou shalt not demand special attention.


----------



## Bubblez (May 4, 2010)

Those are great. If only they would print this on the back of everyone's seats!!


----------

